# NEW: EL PRIMERO Chronomaster Open Grande Date Moon and Sunphase



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

The name El Primero alone is enough to evoke its exceptional chronographic performances, yet this model goes well beyond this capability by offering various useful complications, including a poetic and exclusive display of the moon and sun phases. The new El Primero Chronomaster Open Grande Date Moon & Sunphase is available in two versions with a case in rose gold or steel.

An Alliance of Useful Complications
Since the advent of the first automatic integrated chronograph launched by Zenith in 1969, the famous collection of El Primero calibres has constantly evolved, while jealously safeguarding its distinctive frequency of 10 vibrations per second (36,000 vibrations per hour), which makes this the only movement capable of measuring and displaying 1/10ths of a second. Over the more than 40 years since their introduction, the precision and reliability of the El Primero chronographs have earned them truly legendary status.

In 2012, the Manufacture Zenith is further enriching this major collection by unveiling the El Primero Chronomaster Open Grande Date Moon & Sunphase model in two new rose gold and steel versions. In addition to the chronograph which, like all El Primero movements, measures 1/10ths of a second, Calibre 4047 also indicates the hours, minutes, small seconds at 9 o'clock, large date at 2 o'clock - by means of two concentric discs - as well as displaying the moon and sunphases at 6 o'clock.

The latter is a useful and poetic complication specific to Zenith, portrayed by an indication reflecting the double path of the sun and moon by means of two superimposed discs.

The transparent upper disc with two polished metallic moons performs one rotation every 59 days, while the lower day/night disc makes one full turn every 24 hours. The El Primero Calibre 4047 comprises 332 parts serving to display this range of useful complications.

The Open Dial, a Zenith Signature
To display these celestial movements at 6 o'clock and the days passing through the large date aperture at 2 o'clock, Zenith has created a dial with a sunburst motif radiating from the centre (silver-toned or black according to the versions), along with circular satin-brushed chapter-ring zone and counter zone at 3 o'clock, while the sun and moon aperture at 6 o'clock is sunburst guilloché-worked on its lower section. Representing the emblematic signature of the Manufacture Zenith, the dial opening onto the beating heart of the movement reveals the regulating organ and its high-frequency vibrations, as well as the meticulous finishing adorning the entirety of this exceptional movement.

Available in rose gold or steel versions with a silver-toned or black dial, the El Primero Chronomaster Open Grande Date Moon & Sunphase features a generous 45 mm-diameter case equipped with round vintage-style pushbuttons and water-resistant to 50 metres. It is fitted with a brown (for the rose gold version) or black (steel version) alligator leather strap with matching metal buckle.















Technical Data
*MOVEMENT*
El Primero 4047, automatic Calibre : 131⁄2 ``` (Diameter: 30.50 mm) 
Thickness: 9.05 mm Components: 332 Jewels: 41 
Frequency : 36,000 VpH - (5 Hz) 
Power reserve : min. 50 hours 
Finishings : Oscillating weight with "Côtes de Genève" pattern.


*FUNCTIONS*
Hours and minutes in the centre Small seconds hand at 9 o'clock 
Chronograph : - Central seconds hand - 30-minute counter at 3 o'clock Grande Date at 2 o'clock Moon & Sunphase indicator at 6 o'clock


*CASE, DIAL and HANDS*
Material: 18-carat rose gold or stainless steel 
Diameter: 45 mm Diameter opening: 38.5 mm 
Crystal: Box-shaped sapphire crystal with anti-reflection treatment on both sides
Case-back: Transparent sapphire crystal 
Water-resistance: 5 ATM 
Dial: Silver or black sunray Hour-markers: Rhodium with SuperLuminova SLN C1 faceted
(with or without gold plating) 
Hands: Rhodium with SuperLuminova SLN C1 faceted (with or without gold plating)


*STRAP & BUCKLES*
Alligator leather strap with protective rubber lining brown alligator leather 
Ref.: 27.00.2218.713
black alligator leather 
Ref.: 27.00.2218.714
Buckles 
Ref.: 27.17.0018.008 
18-carat rose gold pin buckle 
Ref.: 27.03.0138.940 
Stainless steel 
Ref.: 27.17.003.940 18-carat rose gold triple folding clasp (optional)


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting that, Ernie! I am glad to see that the large date feature doesn't have a glass window with a hole over it so that you can actually see all the discs and numerals underneath! I wonder whether it's the three-disc version? Some people have reported that this is slightly prone to failing.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hartmut Richter said:


> I wonder whether it's the three-disc version? Some people have reported that this is slightly prone to failing.....


There's a blowout view of the movement elsewhere on the web that appears to shows only two discs.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry Ernie, but the pictures do not show.
:-(

Dan


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am very interested in the watch so I contacted someone from Zenith and this is the reply I got:

Dear XXXX,

First of all we thank you for your interest in our brand and in our timepieces.

The new Chronomaster Open Sun & Moonphase will be available in steel with a silver or a black dial and in rose gold with a silver dial. The case is 45mm and it houses the El Primero 4047 movement with a Big Date. The reference # of the steel version is 03.2160.4047/01.C713 (silver dial) or 03.2160.4047/21.C714 (black dial).

The first pieces with a silver dial should hit the US market in March 2012 whereas the steel version with a black dial as well as the rose gold model won't be available in the US before June 2012. 

Don't hesitate to contact me if you require any further information.

Best regards,

XXXXX
Sales Director
ZENITH North America
LVMH Watch & Jewelry USA
www.zenith-watches.com


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the information!

Dan


----------



## sunnylicious (Apr 28, 2008)

can't wait...I'm hoping to get the steel band with the black dial!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Like it but not at 45mm. Would be better at 40mm or 42mm.


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Nov 8, 2010)

Cybotron said:


> Like it but not at 45mm. Would be better at 40mm or 42mm.


 Yeah my concern is also the the size. I can't wait to see it the AD to try it on and see how it actually looks in person.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice...but I much prefer the old version


----------



## astate (Dec 31, 2011)

Any idea whether this watch is available to buy yet? I am in London and haven't seen it so far. 

Also, is it definitely 45mm? I've seen on Toppers site and elsewhere it is quoted as 42mm


----------



## astate (Dec 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

All I can say is that it hasn't even appeared in the Collection on the Zenith website yet. As for the diameter, I don't know for certain but very much believe that it is 45mm - the totalizers are too close to the centre for a 42mm model.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

*+1*




jermyzy said:


> Nice...but I much prefer the old version


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: +1*

I know this is old but I thought this was important enough to bring up.

When I first saw this watch online I thought it was stunning, the legendary El Primero with a beautiful moonphase.
Whilst the dial is quite busy, I feel that this watch would be very functional for most occasions.
Certainly one of Zenith's more glamourous models.

So it looked fantastic in the media pictures but then I saw in the Annual Watch Report that it has day/night and moonphase.
This sounded interesting but there weren't any images where you could see the day/night so I personally didn't really understand.
I searched and searched and found these two images;



















Wow!
How beautiful is that!
imo a serious fail by the marketing department to not show just how beautiful the day/night moonphase looks.

I think seeing these images has confirmed that this will be my new watch when I am in a position to buy it.
I have wanted an El Primero for so long and I think this model is certainly special enough to be a keeper in my collection.

Sorry for dragging up an old thread but to me I felt this oversight of the most beautiful feature of this watch was worth sharing.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: +1*

Yes, as far as I know, the watch has a "double disc" where you normally find the moonphase. One disc shows day/night, the other the phase of the moon. I am happy enough with just my moonphase - I usually know whether it's day or night! 

However, if the watch pleases you, by all means don't let me stand in your way.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: +1*

Thanks for the photography faiz. That is nice!

Dan


----------

